# Floor mats and Splash Guards.



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

So I was looking at the GM accessories for the Cruze and 2 things caught my attention. The Mats and the Splash Guard. Correct me if i'm wrong but dont the mats come included with the car. Every Cruze Ive seen at the dealership either has them all installed or has them in the trunk.

My LTZ is on order with the RS package, Splash guards don't seem to be apart of that package so I'd like to add them myself. Will ti fit with the RS rocker moldings installed and hows the installation if anyone knows?


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

The Cruze comes with carpet mats. Those you ask about for sale are rubber.


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

I have an RS and I was told, and understand/agree, that the splash guard are incompatible with the rocker moldings.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine came with them


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

*Winter Mats*

Placed an order with a GM Dealer for the winter mats and through the good work and graces of folks on this forum, I reminded him of the disparity in part numbers and the likelihood of a poor fit. Lo and Behold he emails me back, canceling my order, he tells me that the correct mats (rubber) will not be available for weeks. Time line unknown. Since there are few choices, and believe me some of the cheaper brands have a terrible smell (had them for my Pontiac G8), I need to find a brand to hold me over this winter. Thanks.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I believe mats are an option on the LS and standard on all other trim levels.

As for the splash guards they will not fit the RS. From my experience so far they don't fit any model as my fronts I ordered do not fit the fender of my LS. Still trying to figure out why this is.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

*Splash Guard Fit*

Well I have a set waiting at the dealer for my 2LT, wonder how they will fit? Why is it so difficult to mold 4 splash guards?


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

booradley said:


> Well I have a set waiting at the dealer for my 2LT, wonder how they will fit? Why is it so difficult to mold 4 splash guards?


Was your dealer able to get them installed? My fronts are still sitting in my trunk. They simply do not fit the contour of the car. I am wondering if the set I got is defective if yours went on without incident.


----------

